
Deep Neural Network Optimization with SigOpt and Nervana Cloud - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/146208659358/much-deeper-much-faster-deep-neural-network
======
Zephyr314
Hi, I'm one of the co-founders of SigOpt (YC W15) and am happy to answer any
questions about this post or anything about the methods used.

More info on the Bayesian optimization behind SigOpt can be found on our
research page [1].

The code used in this post can be found on github [2].

[1]: [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

[2]: [https://github.com/sigopt/sigopt-examples/tree/master/dnn-
tu...](https://github.com/sigopt/sigopt-examples/tree/master/dnn-tuning-
nervana)

